# 3rd baby



## Bfp26.11.12

Hi all, I'm recently pregnant with baby no3 and I'm already gender guessing!! I have 2 boys both conceived when my other half had been drinking. This time he had been drinking again now I'm convinced as is he that this is our 3rd boy? What do u guys think?? I'm worried I won't be ok with boy no3 as thisis most def our last!! X


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Bump


----------



## kaths101

Hey same here! 
3rd baby and have 2 boys already. I'm pretty sure the drinking won't have played a part in it! It's 50/50 - just pot luck. 
How many weeks are you?


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Congratulations. 
I'm only just 4 weeks, just found out yesterday. Wasn't exactly unexpected but still a shock it happened so soon. My partner is in shock. I'd love a girl but just gotta a feeling I'm team blue again. Every baby's a blessing. How far along are you? X
Did u do anything different? I originally thought about swaying but think I'd be gutted if I went to all that hassle and got another boy anyway! Don't know if I believe in swaying or if it's just luck!! X


----------



## kaths101

Bfp26.11.12 said:


> Congratulations.
> I'm only just 4 weeks, just found out yesterday. Wasn't exactly unexpected but still a shock it happened so soon. My partner is in shock. I'd love a girl but just gotta a feeling I'm team blue again. Every baby's a blessing. How far along are you? X
> Did u do anything different? I originally thought about swaying but think I'd be gutted if I went to all that hassle and got another boy anyway! Don't know if I believe in swaying or if it's just luck!! X

I'm 6 weeks, we didn't do anything different as this one was a complete surprise! I don't think I would have swayed anyway as I think I would have been more disappointed if I had tried for a girl and not got one. I'm glad it happened this way, what will be will be.. If it's another little boy then that's all good. But that's my lot! We won't be having anymore..3 boys eek haha 
My partner is in shock too, he wants another boy, the thought of a girl scares him! :haha: how old are your 2 boys??


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

So we in the same boat lol. My boys are 5 and 18 months. This is definitely the last. I'm even thinking of getting sterilised after this! Are you going to find out the sex? X


----------



## kaths101

Bfp26.11.12 said:


> So we in the same boat lol. My boys are 5 and 18 months. This is definitely the last. I'm even thinking of getting sterilised after this! Are you going to find out the sex? X

Aw my boys are 3 and 18 months :) (will be 4 and 2 by the time the baby is here). 
I was thinking of getting sterilised too, the thought of a another baby scares me! The thought of 3 scares me enough :haha:
Yes we will be finding out, I would like a surprise this time as we found out with the first two but I'm too impatient and OH Wants to find out so we probably will!


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

There can't be much between our youngest sons then mine was 29 July. The thought of 3 terrifies me. I'm not going to find out this time as I took it really bad the last time n don't want to feel like that again &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## kaths101

Bfp26.11.12 said:


> There can't beach between our youngest sons then mine was 29 July. The thought of 3 terrifies me. I'm not going to find out this time as I took it really bad the last time n don't want to feel like that again &#128542;

Georges birthday is 21st July! :) 

Aww I don't know if I could get through the whole 40 weeks just wondering though, I think I would rather know but I can see what your saying. I want to enjoy this pregnancy as its my last. Did you find out with your first two then?


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

So our boys r really close in age!! We'll both be demented lol. Only found out with my youngest. Wanted a surprise first time! Have u started telling people yet? I want to tell my mum but hubby wants to wait, prob till bubba comes ha ha. X


----------



## kaths101

Bfp26.11.12 said:


> So our boys r really close in age!! We'll both be demented lol. Only found out with my youngest. Wanted a surprise first time! Have u started telling people yet? I want to tell my mum but hubby wants to wait, prob till bubba comes ha ha. X

Yeah I know! We must be mad :haha: There will almost be exactly 2 years between all of mine! It was hard last time. Eek. Jack starts school in september too so it's going to be a hectic time. 

I've told my sister and my best friend, dreading telling my parents! I'm not sure how they will react, I don't know why I'm bothered as I'm in my 30s haha but we all share a house, they have half and we have half and we are gradually impeding on their half with all these children. Space is tight! I'm also dreading telling work, they jokingly said after I went back after baby no 2 you won't have more will you..and I was like noo way! Oops 

So your due date is October? I'm 26th Septemeber - We could be close together if you're early and I'm late, both of mine have been late so I'm fully expecting it!


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Ha ha I'm in my 30s too. Think I'm gonna tell my mum tomorrow but will keep everyone else in the dark. My mum looks after Jacob while harris is at school so goodness knows how she'll take the news!! She did know a 3rd was a def possibility as did work. Never hidden the fact I wanted another one. Fine in theory tho eh?! Lol. 
I'm also worried in case I miscarry again. Had a mmc just before i fell pregnant with Jacob. 
I've had 2 csections so I'll be early I would think. They usually do electives the mon before due date so we'll see what happens.


----------



## kaths101

Bfp26.11.12 said:


> Ha ha I'm in my 30s too. Think I'm gonna tell my mum tomorrow but will keep everyone else in the dark. My mum looks after Jacob while harris is at school so goodness knows how she'll take the news!! She did know a 3rd was a def possibility as did work. Never hidden the fact I wanted another one. Fine in theory tho eh?! Lol.
> I'm also worried in case I miscarry again. Had a mmc just before i fell pregnant with Jacob.
> I've had 2 csections so I'll be early I would think. They usually do electives the mon before due date so we'll see what happens.

Yes I think maybe that's why I'm worried as my mum looks after mine when I'm at work too and I think she thinks there is light at the end of the tunnel, Jack is going to school, George will start playgroup soon and then BAM another baby. Eek. I know she enjoys having them but I think she will be shocked!
I had a mmc before Jack so I am also not counting my chickens yet until I see the bubba on the first scan (or hear on the Doppler!). My symptoms are a bit hit and miss at the moment so that's worrying me!


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

I've no symptoms at all just now and pregnancy tests not getting darker even with fmu. I'm sure everything will be fine tho it's just always a worry at this stage &#128533;


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

I've no symptoms at all just now and pregnancy tests not getting darker even with fmu. I'm sure everything will be fine tho it's just always a worry at this stage &#128533;


----------



## kaths101

I've got hardly any symptoms now too, except my youngest just woke up with the smelliest of nappies. That brings on the nausea and heaving! How weird, with my other two it was the smell of milk!


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

I have zero symptoms at the moment. Worrying but also nice lol. It's nice to know someone is in the same position as me. Not going through it alone!! Need to stop with the gender predictors tho I'm
Obsessed already. It's gonna be a long 14 weeks lol!! X


----------



## cheree89

I am in the same boat...2 boys (4 next month and 2 in April). I'm due Oct 6th. This is almost certainly our last (I am 40 years old), so hoping for a girl, but thinking boy already. Just hoping it's not twin boys due to my age...LOL.


----------



## kaths101

cheree89 said:


> I am in the same boat...2 boys (4 next month and 2 in April). I'm due Oct 6th. This is almost certainly our last (I am 40 years old), so hoping for a girl, but thinking boy already. Just hoping it's not twin boys due to my age...LOL.


Similar age gaps to me then! I keep thinking of twins too! :wacko:


----------



## cheree89

Wouldn't that be just the thing? I'd not be able to come up with names for 2 more boys LOL.


----------



## kaths101

cheree89 said:


> Wouldn't that be just the thing? I'd not be able to come up with names for 2 more boys LOL.

No way!! I struggled enough with names for the first two!


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Oh my think I'd jump
Off a cliff if it was twins lol. Only kidding before I get haters!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------

